# Tripple 7



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Any body useing the new 777 powder pelltes and haveing slow burns or hang fires in their inlines? Friend of mine is haveing problems with it and switched back to pryodex pellets and his gun is sooting fine with them .
Fred


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I haven't used it yet, but guys I shoot with have without incident. In fact, they seem to like it a lot. Is there a chance it was stored improperly? Maybe he bought a "bad" box or something? I'm still using pyrodex pellets myself. I was considering buying some of the tripple 7, but I found a good deal on the pyrodex pellets in Wisconsin this summer and bought 2 more boxes.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Redear just curious to if your buddy has 209 ignition? I was looking at them the other day and noticed on the box it says for 209 only. Kind of a bummer as I still use my T-Bolt with musket caps as there is not a conversion available, that I am aware of.

Scott


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Papascott
He 's shotting a new remington with 209 primers.I talked to steve at kames and was told that the remington is made to such specs that if they get a little dirty the fireing pin sticks. also the nipple has a very small opering causing the slow fires.
Fred


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've been using Triple 7 for a couple years now. Never a single problem with it. It's a lot easier to clean, and doesn't stink.


----------

